# iOS' sweet new Google Apps



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you guys have been paying attention to news, you'll notice iPhone users received Google Maps last night. To top it off, Gmail got an update on iOS. Gmail looks stunning. Anyone else hoping they bring the same goodies to us soon?

The Verge claimed that "Google Maps for iOS was the best maps experience," even when compared with Android. I don't know how Google Maps are rendered on Android, but the iOS version apparently utilizes vectors instead of tiles. Sounds nice.

Keep it friendly guys. 

Autocorrected from my GNexus


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

This doesn't have anything to do with the Galaxy Nexus, wrong forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

You're correct, and I acknowledge that. However, I consider it to be relevant to the Galaxy Nexus. The iPhone is a competing phone and Google has to do with Android. Considering how we're Nexus, we usually are running the latest Android version. If Google was to update their Gmail and Maps app to match that of iOS, who is to say they wouldn't put a software restriction on it? (Only available to 4.0+, etc.) Not saying they would do that, they probably wouldn't, however, I found it interesting to me. So, in theory, it is relevant. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

GMail and Google Map updates wouldnt be only for the Galaxy Nexus, or only for Nexus devices for that matter.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Never said they would. I'm just saying the majority of devices running Jelly Bean include Nexus devices.

Autocorrected from my GNexus


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Forget it. Just let this thread die.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

GApps have been updated on Android recently too. A lot of the 4.2 gmail features are now available on 4.0+ devices through Play Store.

Maps on Android have been using vectors for a while now.

Just last night I got an update for Drive. YouTube has been updated within the past week too. Along with a few other Google apps. I'm pretty sure we have all the cool features already.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm a little bit jealous tbh


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

iPhone is faster in opening these apps than my nexus.







side by side comparison with my gf's 4s.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> iPhone is faster in opening these apps than my nexus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame Java + Dalvik.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

How about the fb update?!?! I had to chain my gnex down! Blazing fast

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

